# Classical Guitar Solo Recital for Summer Sundays Program



## vanmusician

Classical Guitar Solo Recital for Summer Sundays Program

City of Burnaby Summer Sundays Program (Ming Huang, guitar)
Sun, July 18, 3:00 - 3:45 pm
Civic Square, Burnaby, BC, Canada

Free admission

Works of J.S.Bach, H.Villa-Lobos, F.Sor, M.Giuliani, Joaquin Malats, M.Ponce, F.Tarrega, E.Granados and Chinese song arrangements.

Contact: [email protected]

From: http://www.myspace.com/burnabyguitar


----------



## samcrime786

*solo guitar*

hi, i love playing guitar and it would be of great help if i get to watch these live concerts
would really appreciate any kind of help from you.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

